
Symptoms of Social Media Shadowbanning for Your Diagnosis - egusa
https://sociable.co/social-media/symptoms-of-shadowbanning-on-social-media-for-your-diagnosis/
======
Porthos9K
This is what you get for posting on platforms you don't own. Get your own
website instead of being a digital sharecropper.

